# subversive organisation



## Zaduma

jak przetlumaczyc na polski "a subversive organisation"?


----------



## fragile1

organizacja wywrotowa


----------



## majlo

Zaduma said:


> jak przetlumaczyc na polski "a subversive organiszation"?



Just a minor typo.


----------



## Cynthia F

majlo said:


> Just a minor typo.



Forgive me for adding my voice to this debate, but in UK English organisation is spelt using an "s". A "z" is used for Americanised spelling of the word.


----------



## majlo

My bad then.  However, isn't it the case that the Americanised spelling is also widely used in the UK? Ater all, even OED didn't approve of the -ise endings of numerous words in BrE.


----------



## BezierCurve

Are you sure it didn't approve? Or did it approve both ways of spelling?


----------



## majlo

It didn't list it until recently so I think it can be said that it didn't approve of it. 
Anyway, I would come across the _-ize _ending most of the time when I was in the UK. Therefore I was convinced it ought to be _-ize _regardless of the AmE/BrE differences.


----------



## jacquesvd

majlo said:


> It didn't list it until recently so I think it can be said that it didn't approve of it.
> Anyway, I would come across the _-ize _ending most of the time when I was in the UK. Therefore I was convinced it ought to be _-ize _regardless of the AmE/BrE differences.


 In Belgium we are taught English(British) spelling and so we learn organisation, with a "s".


----------



## przemo84

AS far as I know, the form _*-ise*_ is British, but the form *-ize* isn't American.

organization, UK USUALLY organisation 
noun [C] 
a group of people who work together in a structured way for a shared purpose:
_the World Health Organization
The article was about the international aid organizations._

(source: http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=55930&dict=CALD)

It's not written that the form _organi*z*ation_ is an American form - it means that this form occurs in all English-speaking countries, I presume.

But the form _organi*s*ation_ is used only in the UK.


----------



## Cynthia F

majlo said:


> It didn't list it until recently so I think it can be said that it didn't approve of it.
> Anyway, I would come across the _-ize _ending most of the time when I was in the UK. Therefore I was convinced it ought to be _-ize _regardless of the AmE/BrE differences.



You're absolutely right of course the -ize endings are seen in the UK. However, I think usually it's the case of people forgetting to change their computer's spell checker/default language settings to UK English!


----------



## NotNow

przemo84 said:


> But the form _organi*s*ation_ is used only in the UK.


 
It's also used in Austrailia and New Zealand.


----------



## sokol

Cynthia F said:


> You're absolutely right of course the -ize endings are seen in the UK. However, I think usually it's the case of people forgetting to change their computer's spell checker/default language settings to UK English!


Well, in Britain of course both -ise and -ize are used (and both are taught in countries where British English prevails in language learning which is the case for many "continental" nations of Europe).
It's rather that -ise is *not *used in the US at all.
Here's one discussion on -ize/-ise in English Only, there are bound to be many more.


----------

